# Destin, Florida



## apples1996 (Jun 11, 2012)

I will need to find accomodations in Destin, Florida REAL close to the beach and the Emeral Coast Conference Center.  Does anyone have any reccomendations?  I will need accomodations April 8-15, 2013.

Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 11, 2012)

Could you be more specific about what you're looking for.
Do you want a TS (as might be expected)? Or a hotel room?

Per TUG reviews, the top five condo resorts are:
Emerald Grande at HarborWalk Village (EGG)
Holiday Beach Resort-Phase II (6418)
Wyndham Vacation Resorts Panama City Beach (A659)
Marriott's Legends Edge at Bay Point (MLE)
Summit, The (1414)

Per TripAdvisor, the top three (of 41) hotels are:
Henderson Park Inn 
Candlewood Suites Destin-Miramar Beach 
Comfort Inn


----------



## apples1996 (Jun 12, 2012)

I would prefer a TS condo type deal because there may be a couple of my family members coming.  We have a cheer competition and it falls during our spring break so I planned to extend the time we are there.

Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## apples1996 (Jun 12, 2012)

I was hoping to have made a decision on a timeshare to purchase "resale" but I just don't think I will have it wrapped up by then so I may just have to find someone to rent from. 

My husband is mostly interested in SHell Vacation Club West and trading into Florida.  We want about 7000 points but haven't found the best deal yet.  

Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## andreasheldon (Jun 18, 2012)

You will get plenty of option for the accommodation in Florida, since Florida is a tourist place, so they provide all kind accommodation according to your requirement. Just google some of the good resort and ask them all the details.

Horse vacations


----------



## fso001 (Jul 1, 2012)

*You should get whatever comes up*

This will be fairly difficult to get right on the beach during spring break. It might be easier and a little more tame to get a TS off the beach and just visit the beach when you have time. I think you will also find better accommodations.


----------



## apples1996 (Jul 1, 2012)

A cheer mom who stayed in destin last year said she stayed at Waterscrape and loved it.  Is that a TS or is the only way to rent is to call Waterscape?  I was hoping to be able to walk to the conference center from where I stayed.
Any info on how to pull that off would be greatly appreciated.  I have never been Destin.

Thanks,
Sharon


----------

